# Germany Bundesliga 30-31 Mar



## OddsPoster (Mar 27, 2013)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
30 Mar 16:30 VfB Stuttgart - Borussia Dortmund 4.40 3.60 1.90 +182  
30 Mar 16:30 FC Schalke 04 - 1899 Hoffenheim 1.57 4.33 5.75 +183  
30 Mar 16:30 FC Augsburg - Hannover 96 2.20 3.40 3.40 +173  
30 Mar 16:30 Fortuna Dusseldorf - Bayer Leverkusen 4.10 3.50 2.00 +175  
30 Mar 16:30 1 FSV Mainz 05 - Werder Bremen 2.15 3.50 3.45 +180  
30 Mar 16:30 SC Freiburg - Borussia M'gladbach 2.10 3.40 3.70 +173  
30 Mar 19:30 Bayern Munich - Hamburger SV 1.38 5.30 8.50 +184  
31 Mar 15:30 VfL Wolfsburg - 1 FC Nuremberg 2.10 3.40 3.70 +173  
31 Mar 17:30 Greuther Furth - Eintracht Frankfurt 2.95 3.40 2.45 +177


----------



## HowToBet (Mar 29, 2013)

STUTTGART V BORUSSIA DORTMUND PREDICTIONS

Stuttgart finally got back to winning ways in their last Bundesliga game but will face a tough test against Champions Borussia Dortmund.

Stuttgart are 12 in the Bundesliga with 32 points from 26 matches which is very disappointing for a club of their stature.  They had lost 4 straight games in all competitions before a 2-1 away win over Eintracht Frankfurt last time out and will be hoping to keep the winning run going to move up the table.

Dortmund are 2nd in the Bundesliga with 49 points from 26 games which has them a huge 20 points behind Bayern Munich.  They are 4 points ahead of 3rd place Leverkusen and are almost certain to finish in at least the top 3 which will give them another Champions League appearance next season to add to their upcoming quarter final in the tournament this year.

Dortmund are sweating the fitness of Blaszczykowski, Bender and Schmelzer for the match after they picked up knocks in their last match.

STUTTGART - BORUSSIA DORTMUND BETTING TIPS

Stuttgart is traditionally a difficult place to visit but this season they have underperformed.  Dortmund will be confident they can come and pick up 3 points but it’ll be a tough match and could depend on the status of their injury worries.


----------



## tip74 (Mar 30, 2013)

Injuries and suspensions
FC Augsburg v Hannover 96
FC Augsburg: Jentzsch (5/0 d), Philp (4/0 d), Werner (23/4 m)
Hannover 96: Eggimann (19/1 d), Andreasen (4/2 m), da Silva Pinto (23/1 m), Franca (0/0 m), Huszti (21/9 m), Stindl (14/2 m), Diouf (21/10 f, top scorer)

Bayern München v Hamburger SV
Bayern München: Badstuber (12/0 d)
Hamburger SV: Lam (3/0 m), Beister (20/3 m), Ilicevic (6/1 m), Jansen (22/0 m), Jiracek (7/0 m), Berg (11/0 f)


----------



## FoxSerkan (Mar 30, 2013)

Germany Bundesliga -2013-03-30
Augsburg - Hannover
Augsburg side: Defender Philp is injured and midfielder Werner is suspended. Hannover side: Important midfielder Pinto and team top scorer Diouf are suspended. Eggimann, Stindl and Huszti are injured.

 Germany Bundesliga -2013-03-30
Fortuna Dusseldorf - Leverkusen
Fortuna Dusseldorf side: Midfielder Bodzek (25 matches 1 goal) is the only important absent. Leverkusen side: Omer Toprak is fit and ready. There is no important absent in the squad.

 Germany Bundesliga -2013-03-30
Freiburg - M. Gladbach
Freiburg side: Important midfielder Makiadi (22 matches 2 goals) is injured. M. Gladbach side: There is no important absent in the squad.

 Germany Bundesliga -2013-03-30
Mainz - Werder Bremen
Mainz side: Defenders Junior Diaz, Zabavnik, midfielder Caligiuri are injured. Werder Bremen side: Midfielders Fritz and Junuzovic are absent. Midfielder Ignjovski is doubtful.

 Germany Bundesliga -2013-03-30
Schalke - Hoffenheim
Schalke side: Papadopoulos, Afellay and Huntelaar are injured. Important midfielder Jones is absent. Howedes and Draxler are fit and ready. Hoffenheim side: Rudy, Vukcevic and Salihovic are absent.

 Germany Bundesliga -2013-03-30
Stuttgart - Dortmund
Stuttgart side: Defender Molinaro and midfielder Kvist are suspended. Offensive player Okazaki is injured. Serdar Tasci is doubtful. Dortmund side: Defender Hummels and Kuba are absent.

Germany Bundesliga -2013-03-30
Bayern Munich - Hamburg
Bayern Munich side: Badstuber is still injured. Star player Ribery is doubtful. Hamburg side: Left back Jansen and midfielder Beister are suspended. Jiracek and Berg are absent.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Mar 31, 2013)

Germany Bundesliga -2013-03-31
Wolfsburg - Nurnberg
Wolfsburg side: Important players like Naldo and Diego are returning. Perisic is still injured. Nurnberg side: Gebhart and Muhammed Ildiz are absent.

Germany Bundesliga -2013-03-31
Greuther Furth - Eintracht Frankfurt
Greuther Furth side: Geis and Stieber are injured. Eintracht Frankfurt side: Main goal keeper Trapp is injured. Nikolov (38 years old) will replace him. This is going to be his first match in Bundesliga this season.


----------

